# Killacycle coming to NZ!!!



## Heretic (May 8, 2008)

http://www.killacycle.com/2009/12/05/killacycle-ships-to-new-zealand/ How cool is that!!! I'm going to see it in Taupo and Auckland!


----------



## carrott (Aug 19, 2008)

Heretic said:


> http://www.killacycle.com/2009/12/05/killacycle-ships-to-new-zealand/ How cool is that!!! I'm going to see it in Taupo and Auckland!


It's going to be awesome. The Taupo event is still unconfirmed, but we have confirmed racing at the Waitangi Day Drags in Nelson!

Updated schedule (including google calendar) at http://blog.greenstage.co.nz/2009/12/killacycle-new-zealand-tour-calendar.html

Phil's electric race car and my electric mini are coming on the tour. Athol William's Australian record holding nitromethane drag bike will be on display for at least part of the trip.


----------



## carrott (Aug 19, 2008)

carrott said:


> It's going to be awesome. The Taupo event is still unconfirmed, but we have confirmed racing at the Waitangi Day Drags in Nelson!
> Updated schedule (including google calendar) at http://blog.greenstage.co.nz/2009/12/killacycle-new-zealand-tour-calendar.html.


The Taupo event has been confirmed, 1-3pm at Roberts Reserve on the 27th Jan. See the calendar above for more details.

I'm also pleased to announce the KillaCycle will be at the show next to Athol William's record holding bike (6.68 and 325.64 km/h at Taupo on the 4th). However, Bill Dube' doesn't arrive until after the show, and we're not going to be able to man the stand all weekend.

Athol will look after the bike, but if anyone is available to do a stint explaining what the KillaCycle is all about, please get in touch with Philip Court on 021 953 032 (NZDT, that's GMT+13!) or [email protected]. We can't offer much more than a shirt and some beers.

Phil has a press release about the tour up at http://www.greenstage.co.nz/PDFs/KillaCycleNZTour2010.pdf


----------



## carrott (Aug 19, 2008)

carrott said:


> I'm also pleased to announce the KillaCycle will be at the show next to Athol William's record holding bike.


The show? Which show?

The Kumeu Hot Rod Show, of course. The rest of my post is accurate. If you want to come and field questions, chat to the punters, talk to Athol & Phil and see the KillaCycle, get in touch. Phil is going to be there in the afternoon and evenings, so if you're around in the morning, even better.


----------



## carrott (Aug 19, 2008)

The KillaCycle has been a big hit in Wellington! Phil & I showed off our cars at the LCA2010 open day, and we presented a somewhat disorganised talk during the conference proper.

Unfortunately, there has been a change of plans. The KillaCycle will be not be attending the Taupo event on Wednesday. Bill & Eva will be there, as will my electric Mini and Phil's electric race car.

The rest of the schedule is unchanged and you can see it at http://blog.greenstage.co.nz/2009/12/killacycle-new-zealand-tour-calendar.html

Today is the last day to see the KillaCycle and Athol Williams' nitromethan bike at Te Papa.


----------



## Heretic (May 8, 2008)

Good to meet the team, shame the bike broke, but thats racing!
I got my shirt for a momento too


----------



## carrott (Aug 19, 2008)

Heretic said:


> Good to meet the team, shame the bike broke, but thats racing!


New motors are installed, a few more things to tidy up and we're ready for Nelson. Lets hope for better weather.


----------



## KiwiEV (Jul 26, 2007)

Someone better post some photos!
As usual, if it can't sing then New Plymouth city council ain't interested in bringing it here.


----------

